# Gaggia Portafilter replacement/depressurization



## Danieloukos (Jan 15, 2021)

Hey everyone!

I have recently bought the Gaggia Gran Prestige coffee machine as well as the Graef CM702 grinder.

I am looking to either buy a non-pressurized portafilter or depressurize the one I got with the machine.

I only found one portafilter at the same size(53mm), which I am not sure that will fit my machine(La Spaziale - Bottomless Portafilter (53mm) (machina-coffee.com)).

I also found that it is possible to de-pressurize the pressurized portafilter but I am not sure if it works as good as a regular non-pressurized portafilter.((1) How to Depressurize Gaggia Carezza, Gaggia Prestige, Saeco Pressurized coffee machine machines - YouTube)

Has anyone either bought a 3rd party portafilter that fit their gaggia machine or de-pressurized the stock portafilter and can tell me the results??

Thank you in advance


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Try asking these people https://www.mrbean2cup.co.uk/spare-parts/gaggia/gran-gaggia-prestige-ri8427-11


----------



## vrime (Jun 11, 2021)

Dear Danieloukos,

Did you find any solutions? I have just got a gaggia gran and I'm interested in getting the portafilrer unpressurized.

Thank you.

Bests, Vincent


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

How would you then lower the pressure in this machine?


----------

